

Which Type Of Programmer Makes The Best Co-founder? - jwegener
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-three-types-of-computer-people-2010-12

======
alexwestholm
I think the answer to the question is "the right one." Arbitrary
classifications of sophisticated skillsets attempt to reduce the decision to a
rule of thumb. That's just not really possible.

Beyond that, I think the classifications are pretty off base. The idea that
hackers build open source yet are rarely trained computer scientists is pretty
far from reality, for one thing.

~~~
cgislason
Even if these classifications made sense, I think most programmers are some
blend of the ideas behind each group. As a programmer I switch between all of
these modes as necessary.

~~~
togasystems
To be a competent programmer, one must switch between all three modes. I would
find it hard to work with someone who directly fit into only one of these
classifications.

------
presidentender
I think personality fit and work ethic are more important distinctions than
academic pedigree or past work experience.

